# Looking for advice



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I say go for it. The more you can do. The more you can demand in terms of compensation.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

More credentials is always better. And if you want to own a company like that one day, you will benefit from knowing everything there is to know about every position in the company. 

Can you really compete with the big industry making lumber and plywood? 
Or is this more millwork making doors and moldings?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I recommend taking this:

https://coned.georgebrown.ca/course...technician-ii-certificate-distance-education/

:thumbsup:


----------



## SparkyFromCanada (Oct 5, 2016)

Sorry, I suppose my initial post may have come across the wrong way.. my end goal would be to start a contracting company, electrical/ mechanical/ PLC, not a sawmill of my own


----------



## SparkyFromCanada (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you for that link! That course appears to be fantastic


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

SparkyFromCanada said:


> My end goal would be to start a company of my own in the future, as making someone else rich doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> 
> Regards, Nick.


I take it you're not married?


----------



## SparkyFromCanada (Oct 5, 2016)

Helmut said:


> I take it you're not married?


Haha you are correct


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Does your employer not pay for courses, PLC programming, Whatever SCADA your plant uses etc? Any chance of getting an instrumentation ticket through them? That opens up a lot of opportunity in the oil patch too, getting into measurement,etc.


----------



## SparkyFromCanada (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm not holding my breath for my employer to pay for much. Although I just talked to the maintenance manager and he was not opposed to putting us through the PLC program linked above.

As far as instrumentation goes, I don't believe that would be possible with my current employer as we don't have any instrument techs on staff.


----------

